# bowfishing in the dark



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Do any of you bowfish in the dark if you do how do you do it?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yes its the best way to do it same thing pretty much except you have a bunch of spotlights mounted on the front of the boat pointed into the water its sorta hard to explain like this it would be easiest if someone showed you a pic of there boat thats set up for it i dont have a camera though


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

has anyone tried it from shore?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You might wanna check the regs. It is illegal to shoot at night in Minnesota. Not sure about ND. I didn't think it was legal, but if you could prove me wrong I'd be stoked! I'd love to go shooting at night.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

i live in south dakota


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well then kill 'em all :beer:


----------

